# Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro



## Gast1664313005 (2. Januar 2010)

*Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

Moin, moin!

Ich suche ein Notebook (So zwischen 15 Zoll-17 Zoll), hab aber nicht so viel Geld über deswegen würde ich gern einige Empfehlungen hören so zwischen 500-800 €uro!
Soll natürlich Office leicht erledigen und auch ein bisschen zocken können!
Wenn Quadcore möglich; gerne!
So mein Leitsatz ist Möglichst viel Leistung für bis zu 800€uro!

Danke schonmal im Voraus für die Antworten!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

quadcore  wird sehr knapp

aber im conrad haben die einen ziemlich guten für 500

marke : Packard bell

CPU: 2x 2,1 ghz (nicht sicher)
4gb Ram
500Gb festplatte
15,4 Zoll
Win 7


----------



## mattinator (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

Bis 800 € wirst Du wohl momentan keine Quad bekommen, DELL könnte zwar welche haben, hat aber mit gravierenden Problemen zu kämpfen (besser gesagt, die Kunden): News - Dell Studio 17 Core i7 25 Problemfälle - Dell Studio 17 i7 - 25 Probleme / Dell reagiert auf notebookjournal.de .
Ach, da fällt mit doch noch etwas ein. Wenn Du auf Mobilität und Ausstattung nicht solchen Wert legst und nicht die Super-Mobility-Grafik willst, hier ein "Geheimtipp": Tests - DevilTech Fire DTX - Erstes DirectX11 Notebook im Test auf notebookjournal.de . Mit dem Konfigurator bei DevilTech fangen die Preise für den kleinsten Core i5 Mobile (Quad) bei ca. 670 € an: DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Fire DTX # .


----------



## Gast1664313005 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp!
Kurze Frage, ich hab noch ein bisschen Geld über, also der Stärkste i5 der dort ist, oder der schwächste i7?


----------



## mattinator (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*



Ylfa-Niki schrieb:


> also der Stärkste i5 der dort ist, oder der schwächste i7?



Ups, jetzt habe ich mich wohl ein bisschen irritieren lassen. Bis zum "Intel® Mobile Core i7 620M / 4MB L3 Cache, 2.66GHz - 3.33GHz Turbo Modus" sind es *nur Dual-Core (!)*, s.a.:


Notebookcheck: Intel Core i5 540M Notebook Prozessor
Notebookcheck: Intel Core i7 620M Notebook Prozessor
Damit wäre der kleinste Quad-Core der hier:



> Intel® Mobile Core i7 720QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 1.60GHz - 2.80GHz Turbo Modus, [+125€]


(Notebookcheck: Intel Core i7 720QM Notebook Prozessor)

der jedoch nach Deiner Aussage vielleicht gerade noch in Dein Limit passen sollte.


----------



## Pixelplanet (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

ich würde das fire dtx nehmen

nen kumpel von mir hat den vorgänger und ist damit sehr zufrieden

bei mir wird auch ende januar das fire dtx angeschafft


----------



## Gast1664313005 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

Aber wenn der dauerhaft nur mit 1,6 GHz taktet, und der andere mit 2,6 GHz.
Ist der denn nicht, trotz nur Dualcore, besser?!


----------



## mattinator (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*



Ylfa-Niki schrieb:


> Aber wenn der dauerhaft nur mit 1,6 GHz taktet, und der andere mit 2,6 GHz.
> Ist der denn nicht, trotz nur Dualcore, besser?!



Ich denke mal, Du meinst 620M gegenüber 720QM. Bei Anwendungen, die mehr als zwei Kerne nutzen, wirst Du mit dem 720QM auch mit geringerem Takt im Vorteil sein. Ansonsten ist der Dual-Core mit dem höheren Standard-Takt und Turbo-Modus sicher fixer, wobei bei Nutzung von einem Kern (Turbo-Modus) der Unterschied etwas geringer ausfallen sollte. Für Multitasking, Video- und Bildbearbeitung sowie künftige Spiele wäre der 720QM sicher die bessere Wahl. Wobei ich denke, dass der Vorteil des 620M im                                                    Fire DTX selbst bei momentanen Spielen, die nicht mehr als zwei Kerne benutzen, nicht so erheblich sein wird, da eher die Grafik limitiert.


----------



## Pixelplanet (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*



Ylfa-Niki schrieb:


> Aber wenn der dauerhaft nur mit 1,6 GHz taktet, und der andere mit 2,6 GHz.
> Ist der denn nicht, trotz nur Dualcore, besser?!



z.b. der 720QM hat zwar dauerhaft "nur" 1,6ghz

dank turbomodus aber biszu 2,8Ghz wenn nicht alle kerne gebraucht werden


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

was willst du denn zocken? du musst halt sehr aufpassen, ob es bei dem budget nicht sinnvoller wäre, ne möglichst gute graka zu haben und bei der CPU "nur" nen dualcore. denn selbst die guten karten in dem preisbereich sind an sich viel zu schlecht, als dass die wirklich in den detailmodi von spielen mithalten können, die von nem quad profitieren. da überwiegt dann die zahl der spiele, die eher von nem guten dualcore+passender graka proftieren als von einem einsteiger quad+"schlechter" karte... 

ne mobile 5650 zB als optimum unter 1000€ ist nicht mal so gut wie ne 8800GT / 3870 für desktop, und bei so ner karte würde man an sich auch eher nen guten dualcore als nen einsteiger quad empfehlen ^^


----------



## Gast1664313005 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

Joar, also mit dem Notebook will ich eigentlich eher Fotos/ Filme schauen usw.
MS Office natürlich.
Aber eben auch gelegentlich zocken und ich dachte dafür reicht eine HD5650 Grafikkarte mit i5 ?!
Weil für's richtige Zocken habe ich bald eine HD5850 + Phenom II X4 965 BE. (Desktop)

Hat das Deviltech eigentlich einen HDMI-Anschluss?

Achso, weiß jmd. wie Lange der Akku mit dem i5 hält?
Im Artikel ist ja der i7!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

das reicht für aktuelle games grad noch so, auf mittel oder low. die frage wäre halt, ob sich ein i5 überhaupt "lohnt"... bei office gibt es kaum was, das wegen nem quad nen sprübaren vorteil hätte, und bei spielen sind es nur ganz wenige und DANN wie gesagt die frage, ob die karte den vorteil nicht wieder "ausbremst".


----------



## Gast1664313005 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*



Herbboy schrieb:


> das reicht für aktuelle games grad noch so, auf mittel oder low. die frage wäre halt, ob sich ein i5 überhaupt "lohnt"... bei office gibt es kaum was, das wegen nem quad nen sprübaren vorteil hätte, und bei spielen sind es nur ganz wenige und DANN wie gesagt die frage, ob die karte den vorteil nicht wieder "ausbremst".



Aber der i5 ist ja "nur" Dualcore!
(Oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden.)

Hier
=> Notebooks HP Pavilion dv6-2020eg (VJ344EA) - hoh.de
Ist der für's Geld, okay?
Ist vielleicht nicht ganz soviel Technik drin, aber auch nicht ganz so teuer!
(Weiß jmd. da die Akkulaufzeit?)

Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen HP Pavilion dv6-2020*eg *und HP Pavilion dv6-2020*sg*?!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

ah, sorry, ich war bei ner falschen CPU... 


das HP ist nicht so dolle. der turuion ist recht schwach, und für nur 600€ kriegst du ein toshiba nit der gleichen karte und ner viel besseren CPU: Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite L500-131*HD4650*   oder wenn es qualitativ und vom akku her was besseres sein soll, kriegst du für 680-700€ auch ein samsung, das besser is als der HP: Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Edira  und Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6500 Ahadi


----------



## Gast1664313005 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

Ich persönlich finde ja das die HP's einfach am Besten aussehen!
Bin ich jetzt mal ganz ehrlich 
Und sind die neuen AMD's so langsam?

Für's Geld?
Hewlett Packard Pavilion dv6-1211sg bei Plus. Clever shoppen auf Plus.de

oder

http://www.digitrends.biz/shop/prod...ion-dv6-1220-15-6--Intel-P7350--NX849EA-.html

Das Toshiba fällt leider aus, weil ich mindestens 500 GB Festplatte brauche!


----------



## Mexxim (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

Ich stehe genau vor dem gleichen Problem^^..

also das "selfmade-angebot" von deviltech hört sich eigentlich ziemlich gut an, dies wäre meine alternative: 
Acer Aspire 7738G-904G50MN 43,9cm (17.3 Zoll) LED / Q9000 4GB 500GB nVidia GT 240M VHP+gratis Win7 *inkl. gratis Software* LX.PFU0X.002 Notebooks ab 43,1cm (17") Windows Vista Home Premium 32-Bit (+ Gutschein fuer gratis* 7) • Intel Core 2 Quad 

Allerdings bin ich mir unsicher ob ich auf i7 oder auf Q9000 setzen soll, ich denke mal auf ersteres da man da u.u. später die CPU nochmal aufrüsten könnte (oder ist der Sockel 988 fest verlötet o.O ...eigentlich nicht oder?)

bin auch etwas ratlos.. 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Gast1664313005 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

Ebenfalls HP

=> HP Pavilion dv6-1215sg Entertainment Notebook-PC (VF333EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte


----------



## Gast1664313005 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*



Ylfa-Niki schrieb:


> Ebenfalls HP
> 
> => HP
> HP Pavilion dv6-1215sg Entertainment Notebook-PC (VF333EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte



=> Dell
Dell Studio XPS 16-Notebook-Computer | Dell Deutschland

http://configure.euro.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=n0074507&c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1

=> MSI
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=PN4MK4&

Was haltet ihr von denen?
(Und welches ist das momentan beste HP (P/L)?)

Lohnt sich HD4670 oder kann man dann auch gleich die HD4650 nehmen?
Und T6500 oder P7350 ? (Also nicht Stromverbrauch, sondern Leistung )

Soviele Fragen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

Die CPUs tun sich an sich kaum was. Der P7350 is vlt. nen tick besser, aber kaum merkbar,

Bei der Graka hast du vlt. 10% mehr bei der 4670. Kann aber im einzelfall auch schlechter sein als ne "gute" 4650. Also, auch da würd ich sagen: kaum ein unterschied, schon gar nicht direkt 100€ mehrpreis wert.


----------



## Gast1664313005 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

Also kann man dann lieber eine HD4650 vorsichtig übertakten?

http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/p...tudio-1555?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&ref=lthp

Das Rechte mit dem i7 ?
Kann der vielleicht die Grafikkarte ein bisschen ausgleichen, oder ist da ohnehin kaum ein Unterschied zwischen 4570 und 4650 ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Notebook zwischen 500-800 €uro*

also, zwischen nem 4570 und nem 4650 ist dann schon ein großer Unterschied - ne gute 4650 mit nem T6400 oder so ist gute 50% besser als eine 4570 im besten Falle...


----------

